# Camallanus Worms (Warning: Somewhat Graphic Pics)



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It seems my boy Anderson may have these camallanus worms. At first I thought it was a bacterial infection because he has begun slight pineconing, and so he is in 3 tsps of epsom salt and Maracyn II. But when I went to do my final check on him for the night, I noticed that his, er, vent had red threads sticking from it. After a few moments observation, I noticed the threads were moving.  My poor Anderson. When I touched his back, the threads retreated but I was able to get a few pics of his, uhm, butt. 

But what is the best way to treat these worms? General Cure? Or something else? And will it shock him too much to go from Maracyn II to something else? Advice would be much appreciated.

Tank size: 1g hospital tank
Heated to 79 degrees

He was previously housed in my community tank with 10 neons, 8 rummynoses, 1 platy, 6 cories, and 2 otos, as well as numerous Malaysian Trumpet Snails. I have lost 2 cories and 1 platy in the last 2 weeks although I am not sure if their deaths are related to Anderson's worm trouble. No new fish have been added for at least a month so I am at a loss how he contracted these nasty things. 

Pics (Warning: because they are of a fish's butt, they are a bit graphic)






The circled area shows the worms


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Sakura, 
So sorry to hear your aquarium has got Camallanus. I have read somewhere that bettas are the first to show signs of these worms. So I would definitely keep an eye on the big tank, or you may want to consider treating the whole thing. As it is highly contagious, make sure you are really cautious in handling everything. 

So far, the reports have shown that Fenbendazole being the most effective in eradicating these suckers (no pun intended). The brand names in the US are Panacur and Safe-guard. They are both the same thing (22% fenbendazole) but only Panacur requires a prescription from a vet. SafeGuard you can probably find at Petsmart. 

I guess it depends on what strain of Camallanus you have, some will react to Jungle anti parasitic treatments while others could be tenacious and require stronger treatment. 

I have also found Flubendazole being another. Flubenol 15 is the trade name. Here is the link to the water soluble type for the aquarium. http://www.aquarist-classifieds.co.uk/php/detail51_62110.php


Good luck! Hope none of them are greatly affected and will recover quickly. Keep us posted.

Cheers! 


​


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ah, thank you, earthworm.  You're awesome. I'll head out and look for Safe-Guard to start with while I look for a vet that has Panacur. While my big community tank seems okay for the moment, one more betta who has been "off" for the last few days has now shown definitive signs of having camallanus. He was in a divided tank so I'm thinking I may treat his tankmates as a precaution. One looks all right but the other is starting to show signs of a greying belly. I should probably also tear down the tank and sterilize it, too. 

Thanks again, earthworm. I appreciate your help.  *hugs*


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey Sakura, 

Not sure how much I can help since I have no personal experience with this. But I had read a bit since the last time one of the members had hers dropping like flies, and I suspected it could be due to Camallanus. I have copied and pasted some literature and links for your reference. Sorry they seem to be in bits and pieces. I had copied down all the pertinent info last time, but I can't seem to find my doc at this time. 

"Fenbendazole and Flubendazole are very different in activity and solubility. Fenbendazole must be eaten and metabolized to make it work. Flubendazole has 3 times greater solubility. It is active absorbed through the skin and gills. It does not have to be eaten. It is easier to dose because one does not need to know how much has been eaten. One makes a concentrated solution in aquarium water and the dosing is done."

Supposedly Fenbendazole tastes like crap. Since it has to be ingested, may need to mix it with garlic juice/garlic guard and others to soak the pellets in to enhance the taste a bit. 

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/131643-deworming-2.html


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I do not have any info on what earthworm said, but, as for being careful what you use with your fish, you can clean everything down with hot water and vinegar - this is a gentler solution than hot water and bleach. I used that for my siphone tube, spoons, mixing buckets, etc. This'll ensure that it does not travel to anyone else. Best way, is directly after using it clean it with hot water and vinegar, then rinse. 

good luck!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Earthworm, thank you so much! I think I remember the case you are referring to; I'm not sure we ever did find out what happened to those fish. Right now, I have no transportation so I'm in wait mode. If my local Petsmart doesn't have Safeguard, I'll check with my veterinarian about Panacur. 

Sena: Thank you! I was wondering how I was going to clean everything. Fortunately, the divided tank isn't really planted, just some gravel and a few bits of anachris stuck here and there. Should be easy to tear it down and give it a good scrub.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's good!! Any live plants, remove from the tank and quarantine... I think people have used tap water to do this - better than hot water 

Rinse the gravel a lot... ornaments, fake plants, the whole works. Even clean the filter while you're at it... This'll definitely lower the chance of that little nuisance from being in there! That's all I can think of, cleaning/quarantine wise...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks, Sena. I think I may just toss the gravel altogether. I've got a bucketful of the stuff. Question, though. I have an anubias attached to a lava rock. Should I rinse the lava rock (and any anubias roots/rhizomes) in tap water too? Will it hurt the anubias?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

So after calling some local pet stores and doing a bit of research, it looks like what I need is actually a dog/cat dewormer called Safeguard? 

According to an old post on tfk, this is what I do:
"I dissolved 1/8 teaspoon Fenbendazole in Garlic Guard, Entice and Vita-Chem (fen. is nasty tasting, gotta add flavor enticers to convince your fish to eat it). Then I added 2 cubes of beefheart. I added a teaspoon of Focus (by Seachem) which binds the medication to the food. Then I let it all soak in for an hour or so. I fed the food and within the hour my Bolivian Ram (the only one displaying worms protruding from his vent) passed a dead worm. I fed the food for three days to be safe, and fed the same recipe again a week later."

I don't have Focus but I have Garlic Guard and Vita-Chem so I think what I'll do is get some from my vet and mix 1/8 tsp with the aforementioned products and a cube or two of bloodworms, since I don't think you're supposed to feed beefheart to bettas. I hope this works because from all accounts, levamisole (my other option) is hard to find.

Wish my fishies luck.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes! Sorry I did not tell you SafeGuard is a dewormer for canines. Ideally Flubenol 15 is manufactured for aquarium use for its water solubility, but I think you can only find that in UK. 

I agree, I would have used bloodworm too. Pellets will also be able to soak up the tx solution as well. Don't forget Camallanus has 30 days life cycle, as Sena suggested, disinfect everything thoroughly. I have read bleach is ok, but must be diluted and let sit. The key word is rinse....lots of rinsing, letting it sun dry and rinsing again. Just do what you think is easiest for you. 

This info will be helpful for dosage:
"This wormer is Fenbendazole.
So, he contacted an aquatic biologist friend, and they worked out a dosage.
Dissolve 3CC of powdered Fenbendazole in 100ml of water.
Mix well, then add as many bloodworms as you need to feed your fish. Soak for 30 mins to 1 hour, then dump the entire container in the tank, water and all.
So, for 14.35 in cost, I picked up my Fenbendazole in powder/crushed form.
The brand name it goes under is Panacur.
I brought it home, and prepared the first dose.
It seemed to really soak into the bloodworms, changing them to a slightly lighter and grayish color tone.
I fed the fish 2x A Day for 2 days.
I watched the affected fish carefully.
Within 36 hours, all worms have withered and dropped away from the affected fish.
Within 48 hours, I could find no remaining fish with Camallanus Worms protuding.
I followed up with a good gravel vac and a large water change.
I repeat this treatment in 2 weeks time, and then again in 2 weeks following if need be.
I have enough medication to do at least 7 more doses.
However, I dont think I will need it."
For full article and comments, go to http://www.petfish.net/kb/entry/154/

Good luck! Glad you caught this worm early before any casualties!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I was gonna say - panacur is a dewormer for dogs. I used it for bubbles once. From what I remember, it's pretty potent stuff.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi earthworm! 

I called my vet clinic and they did have Panacur but they wouldn't give it to me without seeing the pet who would be receiving it. The catch? They don't see fish. Boo. So I found the Safe-Guard at Petsmart and I've got it all mixed up but sadly, as I feared, no one has an appetite. Both affected boys were "off" for a week and I was frustrated as heck because I knew they were sick since they wouldn't eat but I couldn't tell what they were sick with.  Now I know what they're sick with but they still won't eat.

I also ordered some medicated flakes from a small company that DarkMoon17 suggested. They should arrive by early next week so maybe I'll have better success with them. In the meantime, I did disinfect one small 2.5g when I switched one of the boys to a smaller kritter keeper. Both are also in 3 tsps ES/gallon just in case that helps with anything. 

Thanks a bunch, friend, you've been a great help.  I truly appreciate all the advice and information you've found for me. Thank you.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yikes! That's always an issue with meds if required Rx from vet unless you have got a personal friend who is willing to "look" at your fish. 

Unfortunately you are right, they will have absolutely no appetite whatsoever because the Camallanus' head latch on to the betta's stomach and intestines and just suck the life out of it, hence the fatality rate is generally high  so continue to coax them with the bloodworms until your medicated flakes arrive. 

*Blush* I haven't done much, just found some info here and there. Sorry I am not as knowledgeable as I would like to be. I hope your fish will decide to eat, as it will help them fight this battle and win.

Best of luck!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

So, if the head latches on to the stomach, am I looking at the worms' backsides coming out of my fish? If so, yeek. Those are long worms. 

You're very knowledgeable. I would say you are one of the best on the forum at knowing and finding information, earthworm.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sakura, you are too kind. I do have some medical background, but just not for treating fishes, and luckily so far, SBD is all I need to deal with and an occasional blow outs and mechanical injuries  

Here is a good read about Camallanus. I must say that the worms on her finger look more like 1 cm to me and not 1 inch, but they do grow that long! Gross!

http://inkmkr.com/Fish/CamallanusTreatment/

Camallanus are intestinal roundworms or nematodes and are usually long and red or reddish brown. (The worms are red from their victim's blood in their gut.) They grow to about 2cm long. These are seen hanging out of the guppy's anus and will often be seen withdrawing back into the anus.









Livebearers, especially guppies, are prone to this disease.









The worm has powerful jaws and hangs onto the intestinal wall, often inflicting wounds that can become infected with bacteria. Their grip is so tight the tissue in their grasp dies from lack of blood, causing them to move to another spot. They destroy the epithilium and cause ulcers. In heavy infestations, the worm can create holes in the intestine through which bacteria and other pathogens can enter the abodomen. These infections often result in the death of the host, the fish showing signs of poisoning before dying. Another cause of death to the host is obstruction of the intestine, especially in young guppies.

Again, wish there is more I could do, for now, I can only pray that your boys will eat and fight these horrible nematodes!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Sakura, you dont need a Rx for Panacur. At least you didn't a few years ago. I got it from a store that specializes in dogs and sells alot of stuff for dog sled teams. Did you want me to see if I can pick it up for you?

http://www.coldspotfeeds.com/advanc...Csid=e8fdacf1996612792d3dec1f0f4b2991&x=0&y=0

well that one appears to be for horses but they have it for dogs as well.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay, well I don't think it'd hurt the rock nor the roots to rinse in tap water. The chlorine will "sanitize" them from pests, like those worms... Usually I'd say about 3-7 days works. anubias is pretty hardy from what I know.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Earthworm, whoa. It's interesting, the worms coming out of my bettas look smaller and finer than those, almost like tiny hairs. Disgusting. My poor boys. Those are some tenacious critters. 

Tiki: Maybe the person I talked to on the phone at my vet clinic was confused? I don't know. I did find Panacur on Dr Foster and Smith website but it was $320 for 100grams. I don't think so. 

Sena, okay, thanks for the advice! I'll rinse the rocks in tap water and hope that does the trick.

Update: Anderson refuses to eat the medicated worms and skulks on the bottom but Riceball is much more active and ate a worm before he realized it tasted nasty. He wouldn't eat a second worm but maybe I can trick him again tomorrow.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Riceball will eat his medicated worms so I'm not worried about him but Anderson . . . I'm running out of options. I'm going to the vet clinic in a while to see if they have and will let me have Flubendazole to put in the water. If not, then I am going to have them humanely euthanize Anderson because he won't get better if he won't eat his medicated worms.  My only chance is a solvent in the water.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

I am not quite sure simply rinsing the plants and rocks with tap water will do the trick for the fact that the larvae are really hardy but microscopic and can survive for a long time. 

Yay...good to hear Riceball ate a worm! Hopefully he will have a short memory and will eat again  

Ouch! $320 for 100 gm?! That's outrageous!

Yeah Sakura, the tell tale sign is they will look like red paint brush sticking out of their vent. At their final stage, they will grow quickly and elongate. 

Would you consider mixing up some not so dissolved Fenbendazole into Anderson's tank before you take the drastic step? I have read an article that it helped a bit as the powder dissolved slightly over time. But as you said, it may be more humane to end his misery now than later. 

How's the rest of your brood doing? No other fish is showing signs of this yah? Watch Riceball to see if the bite he took killed the camallanus by checking the bottom of his QT. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

For the two tanks that I have emptied, I used boiling water and vinegar. Haven't tackled the divided 10g yet, that'll be a project for tomorrow.

Anderson wasn't doing so well. His scales were starting to stick up, not quite pineconing but definitely raised, and he was getting fin rot on his tail. He was so listless I could lift him up in the water, remove my hand and he'd just sink. Wouldn't even move a fin.  I went to the vet clinic and asked about meds but they didn't have Flubenol or Levamisol. Based on how bad he looked and how weak he was, I made the decision to have them euthanize him. I'm thinking he may have gotten a bacterial infection on top of the worms because he was in way worse condition than Riceball. 

In addition to the worms that are in Safe-Guard, I should have some medicated flakes arriving soon so that's good news for Riceball. None of my other fish are showing any signs of these worms but I may treat the fish who were in the divided tank with Riceball with praziquantel just to be on the safe side. 

Snails can't bring camallanus in, can they?


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Anderson is so weak. Unfortunately, sometimes the fish will succumb to the secondary infections faster than the original helminthic infection.

I haven't found any scientific evidence that snails carry camallanus worms, but some fishkeepers felt that they could based on personal experience, and others question the type of snails and strains of camallanus etc. So the answer to your question is inconclusive. 

Great idea you treated the tank where Riceball was in with Praziquantel. 
I hope the rest of the gang will make it ok. 

Good luck! Hope the flakes will arrive soon!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Awww sorry that your little guy isn't doing so good!! I hope everyone makes it.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm really sorry that you're going through such a hard time. I hope the others make it OK.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I buried Anderson this morning under the weeping cherry tree. Riceball is eating his medicated worms though so things are looking good for him. He passed something, I'm not really sure what it was, so it's promising.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

RIP, Anderson. 
Riceball, fighting! <<in Korean accent>>

Sakura, keep up the good work!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

A third betta has camallanus and is now in quarantine. Like Riceball, Crichton is still active and eating so that's good news. But Crichton was in a semi-planted tank. How the heck do I sterilize that? It's a divided 5g and each side has one Black Amazon sword, a tuft of dwarf hairgrass, and a moss ball or two. Will a dose of praziquantel kill off any free-floating larvae in the water? Or do I need to tear down that tank too?


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Not quite sure what to do with the plants, chucking them is a great waste, may be just keep them quarantined as well......OFL may be the best person to ask 

Here is a great thread about the pursuit of killing those darn worms...

http://www.badmanstropicalfish.com/forum/index.php?topic=30059.25

**Quarantine your fish - three months best. It sounds terribly long but if you have a nice quarantine tank set up it should be just as joyful to observe your new friends here for a time. **Clean and quarantine your plants and remember parasites can easily come in via snails and shrimp.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks, Earthworm. I'll ask OFL what she recommends. I dosed all the tanks with praziquantel to be on the safe side. Anyone showing signs of worms goes straight into QT and gets the fenbendazole treatment. So far, so good. Crichton has always been a worm fiend so he's eating his medicated worms like a good boy. Riceball too. He passed a great clump of something that I hope was a cluster of dead worms. Kinda hard to tell. 

You know, you don't really think about quarantining bettas since they pretty much go into their own tanks anyway (being solitary and all). I forgot about divided tanks. Although, I'm afraid I may have cross-contaminated from a sick goldfish. She's not showing any worms but she's also quite sick and hasn't eaten for at least a week or more. Since I read that pond fish often carry camallanus, I'm beginning to suspect she is the culprit. 

Thanks again for all your help and support, Earthworm.  I'm glad I'm not going through this alone.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

I am wondering aloud if you should just go ahead and treat your entire gang of fishes with Fenbendazole. Is it highly likely that you may have crossed contaminated all your tanks via nets, water droplets etc? For you to see the actual worms, your tank would have been infected for at least 30 days and during that time, have they shared anything in common?

You are absolutely welcome! I think you are one of the very generous and kind supporters of this forum with your wise advice and kind (and diplomatic) words. So sorry you have to go through this. I hope the casualty rate will be kept to the minimum. You are doing great so far...keep up the good work!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm praying that everything will turn out well. This must be soooo hard for you.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Aww, thank you so much for the sweet words, Earthworm. :3 I remember how kindly I was welcomed to the forum so I always try to treat others the same way. And thank you, tpocicat for the kind words. I really appreciate them. I gotta admit, it hasn't been easy because the meds are so hard to come by.

I think you're right, I may try to feed everyone the medicated flakes. I just got them yesterday although my two sick bettas snubbed their noses at it. I think I have to starve them for a day to make them super hungry. I'm afraid I may have cross-contaminated via the water-change siphon. :/


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yay....glad to hear the medicated flakes arrived. What kind are they exactly? So I will keep an eye on them for future reference. 

Hehe...aren't they picky eaters?! Give them a day to "detox", I am sure they will welcome the flakes with open jaws :-D


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I ordered them from a website called www.angelsplus.com (DarkMoon17 told me about them). These people make their own food and it looks like it's really good quality, too. I may order some of their regular foods for my fish in the near future.








It's $5.50 US for 3 oz so a pretty fair price. The Safe-Guard cost $7. 

Well, it looks like all my fish get to fast for a day because I'm going to treat everyone with the fenbendazole just to be on the safe side. So get hungry, fishies!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I think you definitely should treat everyone. When treating a fish, for anything including ich, velvet, internal parasites etc, you should always always wash your hands. Use a spoon for food (I used a itty bitty thing, that came with my powdered baby food) and wash that between feeding different tanks. Everything should be sterilized with vinegar/water, or diluted bleach/water mix then rinsed very well.

I think what you could do, is take everything out. plants, ornaments, rocks. Rocks you rinse with bleach and water, then just water (thoroughly) or chuck. Ornaments same thing. Boil them in water, then let cool in a bucket of tap water. Live plants, put in tap water, in a bucket as sterilization. This can be done for a week. 

Leave everyone in empty tanks/ 1 gallon containers. Daily water changes, and the medication will help. Wash your hands between feeding fish. I've had to do this when 2 tanks had an outbreak of ich. Act like it is contagious, even if it isn't, then you'll take extra precautions.  good luck!!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, Sena, I'll do just that. I have definitely been washing my hands, that much is for sure. I'm afraid I got complacent because I wasn't having any problems and it all came back to bite my poor fish in the butt, literally. >.<


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yeah it's hard to not say "oh good I can put a little slack in...it's gone and over with" x.x I did that once and only once lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup, so true. 

Update: Both boys are hanging in there. Crichton eats the medicated worms with gusto but then, he always did love his worms. Riceball's getting pickier. Both boys have some sort of waste that they pass but it takes, literally, all day. In fact, as far as I know, the stuff never falls off because I never find it on the bottom of the tank. They also have a few worms still. I took pics of the waste so I'll post those later. Maybe someone can tell me what the heck it is. 

Thanks for all the help and well wishes, everyone. I really appreciate the support.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Update: No one will eat the medicated flakes so I have no idea if the boys would be better faster on the flakes than on the medicated worms. I'm on the mad hunt for levamisole but I've just discovered why it's so hard to find: apparently it's used in cocaine production and recently caused an outbreak of flesh-eating diseases in cocaine users. So it seems many levamisole-based products have been yanked from shelves, including goat and cattle dewormers. *facepalm*

Neither boy is showing any improvement but they aren't getting worse either. How long can they go like this, with these worms hanging out of them? I'm worried they aren't getting enough medication via the worms but Crichton will only eat 2 worms per day and I'm lucky if Riceball eats 1.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

That's interesting to know! I know they were difficult to get but never bothered to figure why. 

At least your boys are eating albeit a tiny little bit, hopefully their appetite will perk up soon so that they can kill these suckers once and for all. 

If you are still interested in getting Flubendazole, try to contact Dr. C. Harrison. He is an expert in treating Camallanus and should be able to mail you the Flubendazole or Levamisole. Here is the link and his contact info is on the bottom. 

http://www.inkmkr.com/Fish/FlubendazoleTreatment.pdf


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thank you, Earthworm. I may be contacting him soon. I've looked all over, even looked for bird dewormers that have levamisole. I may contact the local veterinary university tomorrow and see what comes of that but I'm wary because I hate to take both boys on a 25 minute car ride to the vet (one way). Also, I'm still recovering from a rather expensive cat vet bill. Sigh. I'm at my wits end. I can't tell if the boys won't eat a lot because they aren't hungry or they just hate the taste of the medication. 

Thanks again for all your help. You're a peach.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

oh my goodness what a fight hey??! I wish you lots of luck


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

would this work?



> Fenbendazole dewormer - suspension 10%​ Broad-spectrum wormer effective against:​ roundworms (98%) hookworms (99%) and taenia tapeworms (85%).​ Same product as Panacur.​ This bottle will treat 4-50# dogs for three consecutive days.​ Dosage for dogs 1 cc per 5#s of weight, administer daily for 3 days.​


http://www.coldspotfeeds.com/product_info.php?cPath=30_70&products_id=1312

No idea how you would give it to a fish though...

I found levisole but they want $52 for one packet of it
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Prohibit-Le...694?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c21de14a6

and a bird dewormer but its some other medication
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bird-Flea-M...?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Birds&hash=item56422bb579


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*hugs* Thanks Tiki! I'll look into those because it's crazy hard finding levamisole products. You're so sweet to look those up for me. 

Thank you Sena for the good wishes. It has been a fight and I'm proud of my boys for hanging on still.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well you have some strong healthy boys  i love the ones willing to fight to survive


----------



## BunnyCates (Nov 18, 2011)

omgoodness. That's nasty stuff. For a new betta owner = scary! Hope your babies all pull through.

Our vet went to school with my Mr, so they are pretty good friends. If you want me to call and see if I can get meds from her - let me know! I'll need to know what to ask for, exactly.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks so much for the offer, Bunny.  I think I finally tracked down some meds (thank you Tiki and Earthworm) but if I need more, I'll keep you in mind. How lucky to know a vet. With 8 cats, I sure wish I knew one.


----------



## BunnyCates (Nov 18, 2011)

well not THAT lucky. When I asked her if she'd see Fishelstein she looked at me like I was crazy. But, she knows my Mr and knows he would FLIP OUT if I made a big vet bill over "a fish". =(

She is pretty awesome though, drops off refills if I forget to make an appointment, etc. She is a super sweet lady with a BIG love for dogs. She owns pugs too, so I trust her with ours even that much more,, ya know?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Most vets do give you a funny look when you ask them to look at fish. I'm actually taking one of my cats in tomorrow and I plan to ask my vet if she'd ever consider helping me with meds for my fish if I need them. Even though she's super sweet and I love her, I can still picture her initial reaction.


----------

